
The Strange Theory of Coronavirus from Space - tapper
https://www.discovermagazine.com/health/the-strange-theory-of-coronavirus-from-space
======
giardini
FTFA: _" I would say, though, that the coronavirus-from-space theory is still
more plausible than some other theories of COVID-19. "_

IMO less plausible than that it flew out of a Chinese lab!

